# Introducing Neeva!



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

Eeeeek!!

So finally picked up Neeva tonight the breeder was fantastic she came a huge puppy pack which included bed, toys, 2 different types of food and raw food, doggy treats, loads of toys a harness and lead and of course her papers and 4 weeks insurance pretty happy !

She is currently 12 weeks and she weighs 800 grams.. And is basically a ball of fluff. I was nervous about Pablo with her but he is in love with her they've been running around mental and then snuggling up. She's in her pen in the bedroom tonight so we can keep a close eye on her and Pablo keeps checking in on her every 15 minutes :laughing5:

So glad I went with the decision for a second Its really made Pablo so happy he's now got a friend to play with.

Wee tired lady!









Best of friends


----------



## Dorothy's Mom (Apr 8, 2015)

She is absolutely adorable. I want to reach through the screen and squeeze her! 

Congrats on your new baby!!!!!


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

Dorothy's Mom said:


> She is absolutely adorable. I want to reach through the screen and squeeze her!
> 
> Congrats on your new baby!!!!!


Thanks so much!!

She has got a great little personality wee confident thing, but she did come from a house of 9 dogs and 4 pups! Her and Pablo got on great they're now curled up sleeping. I was so on the fence about a second one but I'm so happy I did I can already tell Pablo is happy he was even laying kissing her at one point !!


----------



## LittleBeverly2015 (Jan 26, 2015)

Congratulations! She is perfect! I'm so glad Pabs loves her already! What a doll!


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

LittleBeverly2015 said:


> Congratulations! She is perfect! I'm so glad Pabs loves her already! What a doll!


Thank you!!
She's so short and she bounces about like a little horse I find it so cute! And he's so happy I'm so proud of how he handled it but he's sleeping in the bed with us tonight just so he knows he's still our little guy.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

awww, congrats !!! she is so beautiful. she's so fluffy ! it looks like she will have a very thick long coat . love all the pics, especially the one with her and Pablo


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

elaina said:


> awww, congrats !!! she is so beautiful. she's so fluffy ! it looks like she will have a very thick long coat . love all the pics, especially the one with her and Pablo


Thank you !!

She's got the thickest coat out the litter but we shall see once she blows her puppy coat, but she's megga fluffy and the hair on her tail and neck is long. But her daddy had a huge double coat he looked fab  and I know so glad he likes her.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Love her little face! And wow she sure did come with a lot of stuff! Never saw a pup coming with a bed before lol! So cute <3 hope u enjoy those puppy ears...years &#55357;&#56837;


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

She is just adorable. Great news that Pablo has taken to her so well


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

Wicked Pixie said:


> She is just adorable. Great news that Pablo has taken to her so well


Thanks Stella!

I was a bit worried as its his house and he is used to being a spoilt little guy, but it was instant affection from him towards her I just have a good feeling they'll be great for one another. So glad I decided to get him a companion it feels great!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Awwwwww I love that first picture so much. She is such a doll! I love that you went with a long cost too, now you've got the perfect combo. I hope Pablo and Neeva continue to bond and become the best of buds. Keep the puppy pics coming!❤🐶


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

Chiluv04 said:


> Awwwwww I love that first picture so much. She is such a doll! I love that you went with a long cost too, now you've got the perfect combo. I hope Pablo and Neeva continue to bond and become the best of buds. Keep the puppy pics coming!❤🐶


You would love her!! She follows everyone around for a cuddle but she keeps dragging her puppy pads into her bed with her and playing with them she's a crazy lady :laughing5:
I always loved your crew and thats what cemented my decision for a long haired i'm so excited for all the changes she'll go through she's blue underneath the black if that makes sense !? Oh he was so happy Im so glad I did it !!! Don't worry it'll be pic overload for the next few days if I can get her to sit still long enough!


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

What a little ball of cuteness!


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

pigeonsheep said:


> Love her little face! And wow she sure did come with a lot of stuff! Never saw a pup coming with a bed before lol! So cute <3 hope u enjoy those puppy ears...years ��


I was so surprised with all the goodies she did say I would get a puppy pack but not that much!! 
Her ears are like radar dishes :laughing5: Pabs were massive at that age they look like little foxes I think! Thank you so much


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

zellko said:


> What a little ball of cuteness!


Thank you!
I'm pretty sure if she was rolled up she would look like a little bit of fluff you would sweep up, I've always had short haired dogs so this is great she's like a hot water bottle!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Cait93x said:


> You would love her!! She follows everyone around for a cuddle but she keeps dragging her puppy pads into her bed with her and playing with them she's a crazy lady :laughing5:
> 
> I always loved your crew and thats what cemented my decision for a long haired i'm so excited for all the changes she'll go through she's blue underneath the black if that makes sense !? Oh he was so happy Im so glad I did it !!! Don't worry it'll be pic overload for the next few days if I can get her to sit still long enough!



Awe thanks love❤! I love my long coats! 
It's so crazy to see Pablo actually bigger than something 😂😂😂. It's literally freaking me out cause he's so little and stocky himself.
I can't wait to tell you 'I told you so' when you start lavishing little Neeva with all of the girly things. Girls will make you spend all of your money lol. 
I hope you two ladies really bond. Brax and Kendall are so independent, so I am really surprised at how attached Ava turned out to be towards me. She is a momma's girl, sticks to me like glue, I really hope for the same for you and your girl. 
Looking forward to more pics! Keep them coming 😍


----------



## Kismet (Jun 18, 2014)

OMG she is adorable! I'm so pleased to hear that Pablo is so happy and how funny that he is so much bigger than her. Enjoy and I'll look forward to all the photos!!


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Omg she's so cute and her and Pablo together are the cutest things. It's so sweet that he keeps checking up on her! I had a feeling Pablo would be so happy! I'm glad to hear they've hit it off right from the start.


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

Kismet said:


> OMG she is adorable! I'm so pleased to hear that Pablo is so happy and how funny that he is so much bigger than her. Enjoy and I'll look forward to all the photos!!


I know he seems that bug next to her now  she's like one of those wee dwarf goats she's well cute such a friendly little girl! Thank you!!




coco_little_bear said:


> Omg she's so cute and her and Pablo together are the cutest things. It's so sweet that he keeps checking up on her! I had a feeling Pablo would be so happy! I'm glad to hear they've hit it off right from the start.


He got excited with seeing her this morning and peed on his blanket I was like oh here we go :laughing5: he loves her she slept the full night which is a success! She's so fluffy but keeps shoving her whole face into her water bowl... Total dafty.


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Just saw this post Caitlin and wow! She's amazing they look great together, love it how pabs is so happy xxx


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

She's beautiful, you are going to have so much fun with them both. x


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Cait93x said:


> He got excited with seeing her this morning and peed on his blanket I was like oh here we go :laughing5: he loves her she slept the full night which is a success! She's so fluffy but keeps shoving her whole face into her water bowl... Total dafty.


Oh Pablo! :laughing5: Great to hear she slept the whole first night too! And shoving her whole face in the water bowl must be super cute and funny!


----------



## motherdear (Jan 15, 2014)

What a gorgeous girl. I'm happy to hear Pablo likes her too.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Oh she is adorable! Congrats. I just love longcoat puppies!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Congratulations on your new addition! She is absolutely beautiful! And I'm so happy to hear that Pablo adores her! She reminds me of my Mimi when she was little!


----------



## PearlyQ (Nov 2, 2012)

Little Neeva is cute, cute, cute!!!...did I mention CUTE!!!
Congratulations!


----------



## Corona Pup (Jan 27, 2015)

I love her!!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

CONGRATULATIONS!!! She is so very precious, how could Pablo not love her? You will find your fun and love for her just expands your heart!


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

Congrats and welcome home Neeva!! Good thing you live oversea or I'd be tempted to come snatch her up and Pablo too. Such a beautiful family.

I'm so happy for you that Pablo appears to be adjusting well and quickly to having a new sister. Look forward to watching her grow.


----------

